# Hello-



## bluesey (Oct 10, 2015)

Hello everyone. I do not own mice, although recently they have crossed my path.
They intrigue me a great deal as animals, and although they are a good deal of work (from previous research), which is what has kept me from owning one.
I am greatly invested with rodents already, as an owner of a hamster, a rat, and a guinea pig, as well as two dogs and a cat.
I love alternative music, YA books, and all kinds of animals (horses and rodents, mostly). I'm mostly on forums, my email, and tumblr as far as websites go, although offline I can normally be found reading or cuddling with my dog. 
Thank you for taking the time to read this, and I hope to see you around.


----------



## MouseMaid (Apr 7, 2015)

Hi, nice to meet you. I'm also a dog lover - but no hamsters for me, they don't seem to take to me too well! There are loads of friendly and knowledgeable people on this forum, I'm sure you'll love it


----------



## bluesey (Oct 10, 2015)

MouseMaid said:


> Hi, nice to meet you. I'm also a dog lover - but no hamsters for me, they don't seem to take to me too well! There are loads of friendly and knowledgeable people on this forum, I'm sure you'll love it


Nice to meet you too!
I've been keeping hamsters for several years now, only taking a break for six months in search of a pearl winter white (which I found uwu)
Thanks for the warm welcome! I'm sure I'll be using this forum as a reference a lot


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

Hey


----------



## Fantasia Mousery (Jul 16, 2011)

Hello, and welcome  Hope you enjoy your stay and find what you're looking for.
I know this is not a rat or guinea pig forum, but I would just like to note (please don't take it as anything offensive) that both rats and guinea pigs are extremely social and should always be kept with someone of the same gender (and species, obviously).


----------



## bluesey (Oct 10, 2015)

Fantasia Mousery said:


> Hello, and welcome  Hope you enjoy your stay and find what you're looking for.
> I know this is not a rat or guinea pig forum, but I would just like to note (please don't take it as anything offensive) that both rats and guinea pigs are extremely social and should always be kept with someone of the same gender (and species, obviously).


Thank you-
Yes, I am aware that they are social creatures who should be kept with others. No it was not my choice to keep them alone. As a minor who lives with their parents, its kinda a "whatever they say" deal.


----------

